# Hurricane bolters - Stormbolters or Boltguns?



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I need an arguement settled if you guys can please help.

The BA Stormraven Gunship "Hurricane bolters" do they count as boltguns or stormbolters?

Thanks


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

_'Each hurricane Bolter consists of three twin-linked *Bolters*, fired as a single weapon.'_


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

it should tell you in the vehicle armory, I dont have a BA codex on hand though.

but to answer your question, Hurricane bolters are 3 twin linked BOLTERS. and the model is fairly revealing of this, having 6 bolters in 3 rows of 2.


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I understand it is a "Bolter" but what is the profile used for it? Since there is no "Bolter" in the summary. Is it the profile of a "Boltgun" or "Storm bolter"

Cheers


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's a Boltgun, not a Storm Bolter.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, alright, that's what you were asking about. It's the Boltgun profile.


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bolter is always a boltgun, its the only bolt-weapon to have an official, widely used slang name for it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Bolter always = boltgun. its silly they have multiple names for it, but its the stupidity of GW and their wording process that forces them to write FAQs for every Codex they have ever released.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Each Hurricane Bolter has three twin linked shots at 24" or six twin linked shots at 12" at the normal boltgun stats. Since it is vehicle mounted, it always counts as having not moved, so can always shoot at either range.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Just noticed this exact question by the exact same person on the dakka forums 4 minutes after it was posted here! To the OP, we're much better than dakka, if you can't get the right answer here, it doesn't exist


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Bolter always = boltgun. its silly they have multiple names for it, but its the stupidity of GW and their wording process that forces them to write FAQs for every Codex they have ever released.


i think that 'bolter' was a term the community started to use very early on and it just got incorporated into legit rules/fluff.

but you seem to be determined to hate gw at every turn, so why am i bothering? ¬.¬


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> i think that 'bolter' was a term the community started to use very early on and it just got incorporated into legit rules/fluff.


No, actually not.

The weapon we're talking about was already named a _'Bolter_' in the original first edition of 40k, Rogue Trader. 
_Bolter_ in the weapons tables
_Boltgun_ in the descriptive text passage.
Both terms have been officially used ever since then.


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Grokfog said:


> Just noticed this exact question by the exact same person on the dakka forums 4 minutes after it was posted here! To the OP, we're much better than dakka, if you can't get the right answer here, it doesn't exist


Haha yeah, needed to settle the argument mid game so I posted there too. I much prefer these forums


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> i think that 'bolter' was a term the community started to use very early on and it just got incorporated into legit rules/fluff.
> 
> but you seem to be determined to hate gw at every turn, so why am i bothering? ¬.¬


I am in a hate love relationship with GW, it works for us ok, why do you need to judge us!

seriously though, 

it is the choice of GW to allow various confusing wordings like this to be placed within their rule books, for veterans, no its not odd to understand what a bolter is, but you dont want to know how many times this exact question has been asked by a noob wanting to know what a hurricane bolter does on a LRC.

EVERY codex has a few poorly worded rules that can be exploited to be stupidly powerful until FAQed out. And they have been quite consistant at creating badly worded Rules that are confusing to the general public and need to be FAQ'ed to lessen the exploits players find in the wording, in EVERY codex.

Be it human error when writing, the fact that they miss complete sections and need to re work the words, consistantly proves that GW has little, to no screening process for their rules, even just for little mistakes that could make a rule stupidly OP if looked at wrongly.

there is reasons we have a debate completely upon RAW vs RAI of rules, its because GW (due to their writers, or lack of screening) have this TERRIBLE knack to write broken rules that they have to FAQ to fix.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> No, actually not.
> 
> The weapon we're talking about was already named a _'Bolter_' in the original first edition of 40k, Rogue Trader.
> _Bolter_ in the weapons tables
> ...


oh really? diddnt know that, cool


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes and boltgun/bolter, is a nod to the cross bow "Bolt" ammo , after all this is fantasy in space.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> Just noticed this exact question by the exact same person on the dakka forums 4 minutes after it was posted here! To the OP, we're much better than dakka, if you can't get the right answer here, it doesn't exist


Especially if the question is actually asked in the Rules Area of the forum....

grumblegrumblegrumble...


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Especially if the question is actually asked in the Rules Area of the forum....
> 
> grumblegrumblegrumble...


my bad unish:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It takes a real man to admit his mistakes. Even if it's done through Ebonics.

No, Problem, Osmesis. Just know that the Rules forum is a magical place for answers...and the occasional useless debate over the meaning of simple words. :victory:


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

While there's a thread on these going, do many people find the Hurricane bolters worth it? For all the kills I get with my standard bolters, I can't help but feel the Lascannons or Flamestorm cannons would be much better.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The good thing about the hurricane bolter is that you can always shoot them, no matter if you moved 6" or 12" in addition to any other shots. So, you can fire the twin-linked assault cannon and the hurricane bolters to support your terminators that just jumped out of your land raider crusader that just moved 6". If you have one of the others, you have to choose which one you want to fire. It's like having an extra combat squad.

So, yeah. If you are using a Land Raider Crusader to zoom in and deliver assault troops, it is worth it. PotMS your assault cannon, and fire the hurrican bolters and a storm bolter, all after moving 12".


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Coldshrike said:


> While there's a thread on these going, do many people find the Hurricane bolters worth it? For all the kills I get with my standard bolters, I can't help but feel the Lascannons or Flamestorm cannons would be much better.


It does depend on what you are facing. For MEq I would say go with the redeemer, but against less well armoured stuff the crusader can be very useful. I personally always take a redeemer.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

jaysen said:


> The good thing about the hurricane bolter is that you can always shoot them, no matter if you moved 6" or 12" in addition to any other shots. So, you can fire the twin-linked assault cannon and the hurricane bolters to support your terminators that just jumped out of your land raider crusader that just moved 6". If you have one of the others, you have to choose which one you want to fire. It's like having an extra combat squad.
> 
> So, yeah. If you are using a Land Raider Crusader to zoom in and deliver assault troops, it is worth it. PotMS your assault cannon, and fire the hurrican bolters and a storm bolter, all after moving 12".



No wonder they're so useful to you...you're playing them wrong! A Land Raider may only fire the PotMS weapon when moving 12". It's not a _Fast_ vehicle. Perhaps you were thinking Storm Raven?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Any vehicle weapons of strength 4 or less are considered defensive weapons and can fire in addition to the normal single weapon allowed when a vehicle moves at combat speed (usually 6"). That's what I meant to say. Then, I started talking about a 12" move and screwed it up.

So, when moving 6", you can fire them in addition to the normal 1 weapon plus the PoTMS weapon. Move 6", spit out assault troops, fire assault cannon, fire multi-melta with PoTMS, fire hurricane bolters because they are defensive weapons.

You're right about the 12" move. In that case, you could only fire 1 weapon with PoTMS.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet. I've got mostly Eldar, DE, and 'nids to fight, so that's probably their ideal enemy. And I just got a termi CC squad, so I'll try jumping this out next time we battle.


----------

